# smokin' for the 4th



## fourashleys (Jul 1, 2010)

This is my injected and rubbed 12 lb. prime rib I'm smoking fora buddy for the fourth. As long as I don't do something silly it should be tasty.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks good.  Make sure you have a good tested thermometer for your smoker and the meat and you'll be good to go.


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 2, 2010)

Prime rib turned out great. the stars aligned right and my heat was pretty easy to keep steady at 220-230. Happy days will be had while eating these sandwiches.


----------



## brew (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn, now you made me want to make prime rib.  We are planning on smoked salmon and tri tip, but if I find a nice prime rib today, that may replace the tri tip.

Enjoy.


----------

